# Juancho's Updated Pictures :D



## gebris353 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I have thouthands pics of her, but I never get bored of taking some more, so this weekend I did it again. Here are the results, hope you like them.

Juancho walking in the grass:






Over his log sunbathing, I like the trees and sky background:





Another lucky shot while yawning, I just pressed the button when I saw her:





Sunbathing next to a column, love the sky color:





Here exploring the new bark I got for her enclosure, she uses it as basking spot and roof to hide half of her body, she may think she is a turtle hehe:





And finally a closer shot of her face into her enclosure:


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice color, not warm enough here yet for pics like that, but as soon as it is, mines going outside for a photo shoot


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet shots!


----------



## Mike (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## dorton (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool pics! Juancho is so photogenic


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 27, 2008)

Juancho says thanks! He seems to love being in photos. :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics man....for some reason i thought Juancho was a BW!!? But is clearly a Red now lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice, she looks awesome!!


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks again, she is on my shoulder right now, and yeah she is a red! Btw, there are two "kinds of reds" and here is a pic where you can see the difference: http://www.beardiedragon.com/images_animal/lizard/Tegu/3_hr/rt08.jpg :-D


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

Another pic I took from her in her new bed, since I got her that bark she absolutly loves it. It's her basking spot and bed as you can see in the picture, always with her head out so she can see what's going on in the room.


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awwwww... Such a beautiful Tegu!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Hot dang!! that's a cute tegu!
Oh, and good job getting the yawning shot!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

you take amazing pic's !!! She is amazing. How old is she?
I just relized my B&W will be 10 on the 21st!!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 3, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> Thanks again, she is on my shoulder right now, and yeah she is a red! Btw, there are two "kinds of reds" and here is a pic where you can see the difference: http://www.beardiedragon.com/images_animal/lizard/Tegu/3_hr/rt08.jpg :-D



Sweet, thanks for posting that link! I have been trying to figure that one out...


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont know if they are "different kinds of reds"
Cause my Male red is a BRIGHT red and looks like the one in the pic.. and my Female has the dark head with the black lines..too might just be a male female thing.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 3, 2008)

:wnw Juancho, she's beautiful


----------



## Zelera (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, very nice tegu and he must be very good to not try to take off and run


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lexi said:


> you take amazing pic's !!! She is amazing. How old is she?
> I just relized my B&W will be 10 on the 21st!!



Really?! Mine is turning 10 too but on the 26th!! What a coincidence!! :-D



Lexi said:


> I dont know if they are "different kinds of reds"
> Cause my Male red is a BRIGHT red and looks like the one in the pic.. and my Female has the dark head with the black lines..too might just be a male female thing.



It's not a male female thing, since I've seen both in both colors, at first I thought t could be cause the food or the area from where they were from, but everytime I keep getting ideas for the "Why" question I see the opposite. Juancho is a girl and yours is a male, the one with the same color, so I just think they are just the same kind with different tones. Like humans, there is "light brown" black people and "black" black people, "pink" white people and "latin" white people. 



Zelera said:



> wow, very nice tegu and he must be very good to not try to take off and run



No, she never tried to scape, she seems to love her life haha. Actually, her enclosure has a front vertical door at the top, so it's more like I took her from the top of it, not from the side. But since it's a vertical door it closes by own weight and I dont have it with key, if she wants to scape she can cause it's not heavy but when she wakes up and look at us, we know we have to take her out to free roam the house. If somehow we cant she stays there without any problem too. :-D


----------



## Lexi (Mar 3, 2008)

Your female looks like my Female.. My male is the one that does not have black scales on his head.
This is my Female





this is my male
[img]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e174/bioteck/DSC02042.jpg
Both together





I wounder if bobby can explain the difference in color?


----------



## Mike (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pics, lexi.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah nice pics and reds you have there too! :-D Thinking it better, it would be great that the difference of "reds" is just a male female thing so we would recognize them faster and wouldnt break our mind thinking in other posibility!


----------

